# Chapala Hotels/BnB's



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

I found a couple of hotels in Lake Chapala and they looked great. I am not cheap but I am not paying those prices for a bed and shower. Anyone know of any nice, clean places near Centro? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

You probably need to be a bit more specific. There is the town of Chapala and there is Lake Chapala which has a number of towns. And you might want to specify what you considered too expensive and what you'd like to find.


----------

